# Our Dear Spud



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Spud. Sounds like he touched the lives of many.
Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Spud was a beauty and it sounds like he was very loved. I'm so sorry for your loss. It leaves such a void. Give yourself time. My Luke was with me always like you described and I cried every day for six weeks when he passed. I still think of him every day and he passed last August. I hope your heart is comforted by the happy memories of all the love you shared together. Spud sounds like he was a wonderful dog.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You wrote a beautiful tribute to your great dog Spud. He sounds like one extra special Golden. Most of us know how devastating this feels. I hope you find comfort in thinking about the wonderful life he had with you and your wife.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of Spud, beautiful tribute to your very special boy.


----------



## SeaGlass925 (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss of dear Spud and that you couldn't be there for his last moments. He was clearly very loved and enjoyed life to the fullest. I know what you mean by not getting used to him being gone from the house. My golden died in March and sometimes I still think I see her on the couch or on my mom's bed. It's unsettling. The pain lessens with time but it's not an easy thing to let them go. I wish you and your wife peace during this difficult time.


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

You have my deepest empathy for the loss of your Spud. That was a beautiful tribute to him, and I think you described the perfect dog. I am also happy that you had him in your life. I cry every day for my dear Watson, who passed on May 18th, one day after his 13th birthday. I also wake up every morning with a piece of my heart gone, but I know it will get better with time. Be kind to yourself. As difficult as it is to let them go, we are blessed to have had them. They make us better humans.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a life that spud had! I am very sad for your loss and so grateful that his life left you with many wonderful memories.


----------

